# QSW for sale in the PNW



## crp76pilot (Nov 28, 2011)

Just passing this along... I have a lot more than 1K invested in my QSW and I still have plenty of "tinkering" :banghead: I want it for the wind scrapers alone. 


http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/cto/3283564321.html


----------

